# wow



## Lightning crest farm (Mar 27, 2008)

WOW i can't believe i actually got the pics on Can someone play around with these pictures and the ones on my website and edit them?

Website:http://www.freewebs.com/lightningcrestfarm/


----------



## MySweetElegance (Mar 27, 2008)

here ya go


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Mar 27, 2008)

WOW!That looks great!


----------



## Lightning crest farm (Mar 27, 2008)

MySweetElegance said:


> here ya go


wow that looks great can any one do one of alamos showys Y not me? here are pics of him... their are more on website, my computor won't let me get them off my website.

If anyone wants to fiddle around with my pics from my website i would love it... and maybe you can post it,once done


----------



## MySweetElegance (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Lightning crest farm (Mar 27, 2008)

MySweetElegance said:


> [/qu
> 
> I love it


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Mar 27, 2008)

Those are really good


----------



## MySweetElegance (Mar 27, 2008)

http://pets.webshots.com/album/561029630ke...ets&start=0

here is a link to some of the others i have done. if anyone wants one let me know I have the next month of off work so i have plenty of time to kill


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Mar 27, 2008)

Do you happen to have larger versons of the pictures. Those thumbnails take me to small pictures. The ones on your website don't allow for right clicking and if I print screened it would really loose the quality of the pictures.


----------



## Lightning crest farm (Mar 27, 2008)

lilmiraclesfarm said:


> Do you happen to have larger versons of the pictures. Those thumbnails take me to small pictures. The ones on your website don't allow for right clicking and if I print screened it would really loose the quality of the pictures.


no sorry


----------



## Lightning crest farm (Mar 29, 2008)

any one else want to give it a shot making collages off my horses the more the better!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 30, 2008)

Lightning crest farm said:


> any one else want to give it a shot making collages off my horses the more the better!


I'd be happy to but I do need larger photos.


----------

